
Show HN: Beunto: A general purpose, ad-hoc, application builder - canuseeme
https://beunto.com/tim/blog
======
canuseeme
Hi Hn'ers,

I making this posting to show you a personal project of mine that I've named
Beunto (it's an app builder for single page web apps). I've chosen to link a
blog post first since I feel there needs to be an understanding of what you
are looking at. The post does link to a proto-type app [1], built with Beunto,
that I've deployed for just the HN community to take a look at. With that
said, there are some issues I want to highlight, in addition to the posts
overview, that I think will help frame the current state:

* It is largely experimental at this stage.

* It requires js and I would consider it intensive.

* Currently has a large js payload (842kb minified, which I should be able to get to 500kb or so in the future)

* You don't need to create an account to check it out (that's only for persistence and search capabilities).

* It's not open source (at least not yet, as I've not decided on its future path)

* It has only been used with Safari, Chrome and FF on Mac OSX, so I wouldn't expect much outside of that set-up.

* Everything is very custom and I know there are HNer's with strong opinions against some things I've decided upon, so try to keep an open mind as it can and will change, evolve and continue to develop.

Thanks for checking it out. Tim

1\. The Goal Tracker App:
[https://beunto.com/my/goals](https://beunto.com/my/goals)

------
canuseeme
FYI the google font link seem to break some FF users so I took that out.

